
100-year-old San Francisco woman dies one month after losing eviction battle - a_w
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/mar/28/san-francisco-100-year-old-eviction-iris-canada-dies
======
Safety1stClyde
Interesting that the article does not touch on the owner's claim that the
100-year-old woman didn't actually live in the property.

~~~
DrScump
It does mention that the issue was in question:

"The owners claimed that Canada eventually stopped living in her unit and
failed to maintain the property, but Canada and her family vehemently denied
the accusations and said she wanted to remain in the unit until her death."

The judge agreed with the owner.

~~~
Safety1stClyde
It mentions it but doesn't question whether the claim is valid at all. The
large bulk of the article underneath the photograph of the woman on the bed
discusses the woman's emotional reaction to the result. I was left wondering
whether she really was a victim of an injustice or she was not actually living
there, as the owners claimed.

